# Ist G2Play legal bzw. sind die Keys echt?



## Pixy (17. August 2010)

Hallo, der Betreff ist denke ich Aussagekräftig genug.

Ich persönlich habe Sie erst einmal in Anspruch genommen und keine Probleme gehabt.

Google benutzte ich natürlich schon, bekam aber bisher noch keine Vernünftige Antwort.

Diese und auch diese beiden Dinge fand ich noch.

Ich habe jetzt ungünstigerweise schon einen Thread in der Rummpelkammer aufgemacht, der kann gelöscht werden, da ich denke, dass das Thema hier besser Aufgehoben ist.


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (17. August 2010)

Ich kann dir bestätigen, dass die Keys 100% echt sind und funktionieren 
Habe mir so letzte Woche Bad Company 2 gekauft für rund 13€!
Nach dem Kauf bzw. nach dem Eingehen der Bezahlung wird dir umgehend ein Bild des Key-Aufklebers der Hülle per Email zugeschickt.

Kann ich also zu 100% weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Pixy (17. August 2010)

Ich danke dir für deine Antwort.

Das es funktioniert weiß ich, ich habe mir darüber COD MW2 für 20 Euro gekauft. Und das hat auch geklappt. Wie du schon geschrieben hast, bekommt man den Key so zugeschickt.

Was ich aber immer noch nicht weiß, ob diese Seite legal, bzw. keine selbst erstellten Keys benutzt. Die funktionieren zwar, aber ich möchte wissen ob man dort wirklich bedenkenlos Einkaufen kann.

Im Netz stand irgendwo, das einer sein Steam Account verloren hat.
Er weiß aber nicht warum, der jenige vermutet nur, das es daran gelegen hat, dass er von 30 Spielen, 5 bei "g2Play.net" gekauft hat.

Naja wie auch immer, ich denke ich werde es in Zukunft weiter in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## DarkMo (17. August 2010)

B0MB3RPIL0T schrieb:


> Nach dem Kauf bzw. nach dem Eingehen der Bezahlung wird dir umgehend ein Bild des Key-Aufklebers der Hülle per Email zugeschickt.


rofl, un was passiert mit der packung? also allein die aussage würde mich so dermaßen stutzig machen, das ich die pfoten von lassen würd. keiner kauft doch das game mit packung heft un dvd um dann für nen 3tel des preises nen foto vom key zu verkaufen. das kann doch ned mit rechten dingen zu gehn >< vorallem, wieviele andere bekommen den key noch? war das spiel gebraucht gekauft? kann ichs überhaupt aktivieren so? was passiert eigentlich mit dem game? also eben der ganzen packung? schmeissen die die weg oder was 

die ham bestimmt nen keygen, eine spielepackung, spannen frischhaltefolie drüber, drucken die keys auf nen klebezettel und machen nen foto von xD

sry, aber das stinkt doch gegen den wind sowas.


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (17. August 2010)

Wie soll das denn bitte mit einem Keygen funktionieren?!

Die Spiele funktionieren Online einwandfrei.. Freunden von mir habe ich schon unzählige Male Spiele von G2Play.net gekauft... Es kommt schonmal vor, das ein Key wirklich nicht funktioniert, aber das ist ebenso garkein Problem. Man muss in einem solchen Fall einfach eine Email schreiben und spätestens 48 Stunden hat man einen neuen (funktionierenden) Key .

Dieser Reseller muss die Spiele/Programme wohl billig im Ausland einkaufen.. Daher die günstigen Preise.


----------



## boerigard (17. August 2010)

Zum Online-Kauf von CD-Key verweise ich mal auf diesen Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...mit-software-keys-grundsaetzlich-illegal.html
Leider, leider ist der im ersten Post angegebene Sidewatch-Link ("Vorsicht bei G2Play") nicht mehr aktiv.

Dort gab es eine gute Zusammenfassung wie solche Key-Shops arbeiten. Und auch einige Informationen über den G2Play-Besitzer. Da der Link nicht mehr funktioniert, verweise ich mal auf einen Post, wo ich ein wenig davon zusammengefasst hatte:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1633760-post24.html


----------



## Pixy (17. August 2010)

Mmh, das Thema scheint ja doch sehr heikel zu sein.
Ich habe mir die Artikel jetzt nur flüchtig angeschaut, werde sie mir aber noch genauer anschauen.

Also wenn ich das soweit richtig verstanden habe, sollte man sich Gedanken machen woher die Keys kommen und anschliessend für sich entscheiden.

Ganz illegal scheint es nicht zu sein.
Naja, werde mich noch belesen müssen.


----------



## kero81 (17. August 2010)

B0MB3RPIL0T schrieb:


> Es kommt schonmal vor, das ein Key wirklich nicht funktioniert, aber das ist ebenso garkein Problem. Man muss in einem solchen Fall einfach eine Email schreiben und spätestens 48 Stunden hat man einen neuen (funktionierenden) Key .





Oh Mann, es gibt echt Leute die alles kaufen...


----------



## Pixy (17. August 2010)

Naja, wie gesagt es funktioniert ja.
Ich habe mir einmal, bei g2play das Spiel COD MW2 gekauft und habe keine Probleme, Offline nicht und Online nicht. Und das für gerade mal 20 Euro.

Legal scheint es ja zu sein, nur kann keiner genau sagen woher die Keys kommen.


----------



## slayerdaniel (17. August 2010)

fürs 20 Euro gabs das Teil aber auch bei Amazon mit Hülle...


----------



## Pixy (17. August 2010)

Mag sein, aber mit Sicherheit nicht ein halbes Jahr nach Release.


----------



## Singler (18. August 2010)

Mal ein paar Infos zu solchen Key-Stores

1. Keys sind aus der Regel aus Asien oder dem russischen Raum. Da sind sie viel günstiger als hier.

Vorteile sind der niedrige Preis, Nachteil ist, dass zuweilen Keys in unseren Breitengraden (stichwort: Sperrung von Steam-Keys aus Asien/Russland durch Activision".

2. Keys wurden mit Falschgeld (selten) oder gestohlenen Kreditkarten-Informationen (häufig) beschafft. Diese Keys werden dann an Euch weiterverkauft.  Wer dann auch noch solche Keys über die eigene Kreditkarte bezahlt... naja, man kann es sich ausmalen 

3. Keys wurden (beispielsweise) aus Presswerk gestohlen. Da die Keys im Netz schneller verkauft werden als die jeweiligen Retail-Versionen, funktionieren die Keys. Für die Käufer der Retail-Version nicht sonderlich angenehm, diese Erfahrung.


----------



## Pixy (18. August 2010)

Also Herbboy schrieb noch das dazu:

"Es ist nicht wirklich illegal von DEINER Seite aus, aber ne Grauzone, es  kann passieren, dass der Publisher den key irgendwann sperrt, weil der  nicht zum Verkauf in D vorgesehen ist. Und ich persönlich find es auch  nicht gut, auf Teufel komm raus zu sparen und lieber ein paar Heinis in  Hongkong oder wo auch immer die sietzen (ne Adresse / Impressum hab ich  nach 5min immer noch nicht gefunden...) zu unterstützen, die den  globalen e-Handel auf letzte ausnutzen und keinen cent Steuern an D  zahlen   

und im Zweifel könnte der shop irgendwann dicht machen, die keys sind weg und Du sitzt dumm da."

Das schrieb er in der Rumpelkammer.
Und ich denke, das ich diesen Service dann nicht nochmal in Anspruch nehme.


----------



## Nomad (18. August 2010)

Die haben schon Key's für Mafia 2 
Wo kriegen die denn die her? Also noch vorm Verkauf? Hmm


----------



## Pixy (18. August 2010)

Nein diese haben sie noch nicht.
Sie bieten lediglich das Spiel an, und darunter steht, das der Key erst zum 27.08 zu bekommen ist.

Deswegen Frage ich hier ja die ganze Zeit unter anderem, da ich Mafia II haben möchte.


----------



## Maggats (18. August 2010)

Pixy schrieb:


> Nein diese haben sie noch nicht.
> Sie bieten lediglich das Spiel an, und darunter steht, das der Key erst zum 27.08 zu bekommen ist.
> 
> Deswegen Frage ich hier ja die ganze Zeit unter anderem, da ich Mafia II haben möchte.



dann bestell lieber die richtige version mit dvd und hülle.

Mafia II (PC) | CD WOW! Deutschland

sogar noch 5€ billiger als beim key händler

hatte damals dort modern warfare 2 vorbestellt für 31€ inkl. versand, aber dann wieder storniert. 20€ ohne hülle und ohne dvd halte ich für zu teuer.


----------



## Pixy (18. August 2010)

Danke, die Sprache ist aber nur Englisch, dewegen so günstig.
Ich hätte es also wenn dann schon auf deutsch.


----------



## boerigard (18. August 2010)

Pixy schrieb:


> Danke, die Sprache ist aber nur Englisch, dewegen so günstig.


Mafia 2 ist ein Steam-Spiel, d.h. dass man sehr wahrscheinlich mit jedem Key Zugriff auf jede Sprache hat. Es gibt ein paar Spiele, die Ausnahmen machen (CoD MW2, Metro 2033), aber das weiß man vorher noch nicht.
Der G2Play-Key wird in keinem Falle ein Key von einer deutschen Mafia-Retail sein, also bist du da auch nicht besser dran.
CDWow ist oft sehr günstig bei Spielen, aber der große Nachteil bei CDWow ist die Lieferzeit. Rechne mit zwei Wochen.


----------



## Maggats (18. August 2010)

boerigard schrieb:


> der große Nachteil bei CDWow ist die Lieferzeit. Rechne mit zwei Wochen.



bei mir hats ebenfalls 2 wochen gedauert, aber nur weil der zoll noch seine finger im spiel hatte (mußte cod5 damals da abholen), aber bei dem preis kann man ruhig ein wenig warten.


----------



## Pokerclock (19. August 2010)

Um es kurz zu machen. Der Handel von Software-Keys verstößt in aller Regel gegen Urheberrechte. Hier im Thread wird erklärt warum. Der abschließende Beitrag von mir enthält die notwendigen Verweise warum das so ist.> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1619533-post44.html

Vor allem bei Keys, die aus Nicht-EU-Ländern stammen (insbesondere Russland) unterliegen keiner urheberrechtlichen Erschöpfung bei Import in die EU. Die Rechteinhaber verbieten größtenteils den Handel mit diesen Keys. Es gibt dazu neuere Urteile, die ebenfalls Urheberrechte verletzt sehen, wenn Keys separat von der Software veräußert werden, wenn die dazu gehörige Software von nicht legitimierten Quellen herunter geladen werden muss (siehe verlinkter Thread).

Um diesen Thread nicht auch zur Spielwiese für gewerbliche Nutzer zu machen, wird an dieser Stelle geschlossen.

-CLOSED-


----------

